

Ask Harley Live @ 8PM Eastern (investor and mentor answers startup questions) - mikeyur
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/ask-harley-is-live-tune-in-now-and-ask-your-startup-questions

======
lyal
Very smart guy! Going to be great advice!

